# Discharge on ejector tank.



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Anybody ever see anything like this?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

alliance1 said:


> Anybody ever see anything like this?


Above floor laundry 'pit'??


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry the pic isn't clear. The whole house dumps into the tank. There's a bathroom with laundry in the basement that dumps into a separate pump that pumps into the tank. Look at the discharge ... You can barely see the check valve. It goes into what looks like a one inch water service. Trust me I'm still going over it in my head.


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

1" discharge seems pretty small to me for a whole house. there must be a macerating pump inside. like a sump pump and a garbage disposal made a baby - macerating pump.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Improvised overhead sewer. Prolly a macerating pump dicharging back into the sewer through the 1" or 1 1/4" polly.

Do they have problems with city sewer backing up?


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Like a sani flo. It still seems strange to me to see the whole house rely on that. But it makes sense. Still strange to look at.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

You beat me to it husky:laughing:


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Plumb time.. They must have had an issue with the city and it must have been too much for a septic design.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Try selling them an alarm. Could you imagine servicing that thing with the system full?


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

There is an alarm already. How about losing power during a snow storm for a few days?


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

"Anybody ever see anything like this?"

Never for black water.
It's always 3" sewer in (2" solids pump) and 2" discharge w/check valve
piped to sewer main (building sewer).


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

i'm gazing into my crystal ball. you will return to service this pump. it will be a tampon string twisted around the macerating blades. your shop vac and clothes will be full of urine. sorry.


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Haha.. Wouldn't be this first time. I can add it to my collection.


----------



## PCBplumber (Apr 13, 2012)

Grinder pump if it's 1 1/4" Discharge. Very common in FL. We use them to over come Force Main pressure. Effluent pumps don't achieve the head pressure needed. I imagine they needed it for a Force main or a long distance push.


----------

